# OD Suggestions VS Audio Royal Flush, Broadcast (AP?) or something else...



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

So having recently got my Two Rock, I'm noticing that I actually am not using my bigger that much and running it clean. 

But I do miss having an OD to kick on every now and then to add more hair to the tone. So, I've been thinking of making a pedal train nano + board with around 3-4 essentials and having the option to use that. I already have a mini tuner, dawner prince boonar and a TC electronic June-60. So I just need an OD pedal. Now I do have a few on my big board but I'd rather keep them all on there since everything is wired up pretty tight. I do have some cash left over from a gear purge.

I was thinking of getting something different what I already have, which is a TS10, Snouse Blackbox, KTR and a Tubesteader Beekeeper. That's why I thought about the Broadcast (normal or AP version) but there's also the VS Audio Royal Flush which seems to be a Bluesbreaker type but fairly versatile. And I don't have a dual OD. Also, the royal flush seems to be good value for money.

So, any suggestions on what I should be looking at? I would need mid-gain sounds at most so the pedal doesn't need to do any heavy tones.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Just as a note, I do use use my big board alot for recording and running into my iridium. That would still be the main thing and in the end if the OD I like is too expensive, then I'd be completely ok to wait it out with what I have.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I like the Broadcast a lot-I have the 24V single switch version-it can work quite well as a stacking pedal or a mid gain overdrive, but it has quite a unique sound. Its a bit « ratty » sounding for lack of a better word, it sounds more like overloading the inputs on a preamp than a typical smooth overdrive sound. When I first used it I kept turning down the inputs on my recording interface-it sounded like the preamp was clipping, but in the end it was the pedal. The « fuzz » sound, the highest gain position on the switch, is not really my thing but I know some people love it.


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

I think you would enjoy The Dane by Thorpy FX based on your amp choice and playing style.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

zdogma said:


> I like the Broadcast a lot-I have the 24V single switch version-it can work quite well as a stacking pedal or a mid gain overdrive, but it has quite a unique sound. Its a bit « ratty » sounding for lack of a better word, it sounds more like overloading the inputs on a preamp than a typical smooth overdrive sound. When I first used it I kept turning down the inputs on my recording interface-it sounded like the preamp was clipping, but in the end it was the pedal. The « fuzz » sound, the highest gain position on the switch, is not really my thing but I know some people love it.


Thanks! Honestly the "rattiness" is what's attracting me to the Broadcast but also what's scaring me away from it. I do usually prefer smoother sounding ODs but I also do love Ariel Posen's tone. I just wish I could try it somehow...I've heard the clips but it's so different from a "usual" OD pedal, I feel like I'd need to try it before I could buy it..


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

vokey design said:


> I think you would enjoy The Dane by Thorpy FX based on your amp choice and playing style.


Ooooh I've thought of that too. It sounds like a fantastic dual OD and the boost + OD is my favourite configuration. It's sooo pricey though. Even used they're like over 350...


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

My favourite od is probably the honey bee. The bjfe ones are best but the bearfoot ones are much more affordable and also very good.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

RBlakeney said:


> My favourite od is probably the honey bee. The bjfe ones are best but the bearfoot ones are much more affordable and also very good.


I haven't heard of that one. Will check out some clips  Is it based on any particular circuit?


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Sunny1433 said:


> I haven't heard of that one. Will check out some clips  Is it based on any particular circuit?


I think it’s based on an old supro.
this demo is wth a two rock classic reverb.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

It doesn't get to even mid, depending on your application, but.....let me take you back in time, to when Andy from ProGuitarShop.com had us all enthralled with his amazing YouTube demos, that helped them sell a kazillion pedals. I am rediscovering this pedal these days on guitar, with single coils, thru a VibroChamp, with some reverb. Love it. I give you the Way Huge Pork Loin. You may be able to find a higher fidelity demo these days. Side benefits, it sounds great on bass, and if you buy new you guaranteed get the updated version, just a bigger cap for a bit more bottom.





I actually like the manufacturer demo better, how about that.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

keto said:


> It doesn't get to even mid, depending on your application, but.....let me take you back in time, to when Andy from ProGuitarShop.com had us all enthralled with his amazing YouTube demos, that helped them sell a kazillion pedals. I am rediscovering this pedal these days on guitar, with single coils, thru a VibroChamp, with some reverb. Love it. I give you the Way Huge Pork Loin. You may be able to find a higher fidelity demo these days. Side benefits, it sounds great on bass, and if you buy new you guaranteed get the updated version, just a bigger cap for a bit more bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha that's a left field option! Sounds good though.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

keto said:


> ..let me take you back in time, to when Andy from ProGuitarShop.com had us all enthralled with his amazing YouTube demos


I, am a total fanboy. I have noticed, in many, MANY, “this is Andy with....” vids, and I have a question.

Is Andy the 5th “invisible “ Stone Temple Pilot?


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Has anyone here used a VS Audio Royal Flush? I'd love to hear some thoughts on that.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

@Sunny1433 , I have 2 suggestions for dual drive.
The D&M (that pedal show) Keeley drive (start at 3:00 min mark) 



& a cheaper option ( not in flavour cause of politics) The Fulldrive 3. (21:53 mark)


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

I think you'd dig the Suhr Shiba Drive Reloaded. It's pretty smooth overall, but versatile. Great, amp-like feel and lots of mid-range detail. It would complement to the Two Rock, clean or dirty.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Grab n Go said:


> I think you'd dig the Suhr Shiba Drive Reloaded. It's pretty smooth overall, but versatile. Great, amp-like feel and lots of mid-range detail. It would complement to the Two Rock, clean or dirty.


I've seen loads of players use those but mostly in a higher-gain application. I'd definitely be curious to hear it in a lower gain setting.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Sunny1433 said:


> I've seen loads of players use those but mostly in a higher-gain application. I'd definitely be curious to hear it in a lower gain setting.


Yeah, most people use it to drive a crunchy amp, but it can easily be used on a clean channel as well. There's a pretty wide range of gain.

I wouldn't consider it a high-gain pedal, but there _is_ enough gain on there to do a violin-tone type of thing into a clean amp.


----------

